# Alone



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Is anyone watching this show on History?
10 guys dropped on Vancouver Island in locations so they can't group up. Last one standing wins. They get 10 items plus clothes.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Haven't seen it yet. At least they aren't naked, are they afraid?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Watching.Vancouver island is the worst place.its a freakin rain forest!....like the Hoh rainforest in Wash.state,only wetter,waaaayyyy wetter.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Who cares! It all TV.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I watched the first episode after seeing this post. Looks like it's going to be an interesting series. Thanks!

Now add about 10,000 armed to the teeth Rambos and you will have some idea why I don't much care for the "head for the hills" survival strategy.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

First guy the big bad cop made it only one night, maybe 12 hours. Made camp next to a bear den and was surprised and SCARED as 4ell when he had furry visitors, [email protected] Ran home to his wife and kids. Wish I could have taken his place. Half a million would have been nice.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Read Tom Brown's book, Grandfather.

He lived from the jungles of south america to the yukon, even survived Chicago.

These guys are stooges as is the program.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> First guy the big bad cop made it only one night, maybe 12 hours. Made camp next to a bear den and was surprised and SCARED as 4ell when he had furry visitors, [email protected] Ran home to his wife and kids. Wish I could have taken his place. Half a million would have been nice.


He said the bears were "stalking" him. Now I don't have a lot of experience with bears but to me it seemed like the we're curious. When he yelled from his tent they ran away instantly.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I just watched episode 1, I'm hooked.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

when a bear stalks you --you will be the last to know.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Chipper said:


> First guy the big bad cop made it only one night, maybe 12 hours. Made camp next to a bear den and was surprised and SCARED as 4ell when he had furry visitors, [email protected] Ran home to his wife and kids. Wish I could have taken his place. Half a million would have been nice.


I feel bad for him... every time he tries to get in someone's face, they gonna point behind him and yell, "BEAR!!!"


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> when a bear stalks you --you will be the last to know.


I disagree. Bears particularly black bears are pretty poor hunters. They bully smaller animals off their kills, scavenge, or eat vegetation.
The one that stalked me was pretty damn easy to see, smell, and hear.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They'll make quite a fuss if you're in their territory, and they don't want you around.
Generally though, they'll leave before you ever knew they were close.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I started to watch it. Got about 10 minutes in then saw something shiny in the corner and never went back to it. Was it any good?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Farmboyc said:


> I disagree. Bears particularly black bears are pretty poor hunters. They bully smaller animals off their kills, scavenge, or eat vegetation.
> The one that stalked me was pretty damn easy to see, smell, and hear.


well for poor hunters they seem to do well since they made it to the top of the food chain.
all animals will bully smaller ones off a kill with the exception of the wolverine those things are just evil.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

You really don't know much about bears do ya?


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't care much for black bears however, I love yogi bear. I intend to provide cover as he grabs the picinic basket.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I watched it. I couldnt believe how many could not start a fire! And, I think I would have made my sleeping bunk up in some trees.
Being able to bring 10 items plus clothes...What would you bring?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

10 items sounds like a luxury vacation in the Bahamas.
Clothes already.
1. Tent.
2. Sleeping bag.
3. Fixed blade.
4. Water purification.
5. Magnesium firestarter or matches bic lighter.
6. Pet fish.
7. Folding stove.
8. Folding frying pan mess kit.
9. A fork.
10. A duffel bag to carry the winnings.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

10 Items....and clothes....they got it good. 

What's your ten? Water treatment, fire, shelter, 1911 (mags and ammo incl right?), and 6 related to food supplies and cooking them....it's a game screw first aid.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Their items are listed in their bios.
no fancy stuff. 

The first guy to get a fire going is Mitch Mitchell. He has an awesome bushcrafting channel on youtube called native survival school


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Also the rules are they get dropped off, no contact, no camera men. They have a camera they run themselves and game cameras to set up in their areas. Last man standing wins. They showed there is something like 200 wolves, 1000 cougars, and bear number somewhere in between the two.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ten items? Really???? 

1. MLS in stuff sack
2. magnesium fire starter
3. My new C-308 battle rifle
4. fishing kit
5. 1 box ammunition
6. my tree lounge (sleeping in the trees baby!)
7. Katadyn water purifier
9. Kabar field knife
10. ATV


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

1... Big tarp
2... Hank of 550 paracord (I know, I hate the stuff, but it has its uses)
3... Sleeping bag
4... Fixed blade, probably my old school Buck 119
5... Zippo and extra fuel
6... Sawyer .02 filter
7... 5 gallon collapsible water jug
8... 1 quart wide mouth stainless steel uninsulated water bottle
9... fishing kit
10.. a spoon (unless the extra Zippo fluid counts as an item, in which case I'll just make some chopsticks and forget the spoon)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you can make you own chop sticks


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Yes, and I can make a spoon too if I had to. Chopsticks are easier though. They are just, well, sticks, right?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

more or less


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

No guns, no lighters. 
Here are a couple examples of what they took.
Mitch Mitchell
1. Axe
2. Sleeping bag
3. Bivi bag (gortex sleeping cover)
4. Large 2-quart pot
5. Ferro rod
6. 300 yards of single filament fishing line with 25 assorted hooks
7. Small gauge gill net
8. Bow and 6 arrows
9. Knife
10. Sharpening stone

Josh Chavez (the cop who quit day one)
1. 12×12 ground sheet
2. 550 paracord – 20m
3. Saw
4. Axe
5. Sleeping bag
6. Bivi bag (gortex sleeping bag cover)
7. Large 2-quart pot
8. Ferro rod
9. 300 yards of single filament line with 25 assorted hooks
10. Bow and 6 arrows


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

yup watching it. looks like a nice show, but so far i'm not impressed by their skills lol


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They must have a list of items to choose from.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

just give me a pocket knife a pack of smokes and a book of matches and i'll make it at least 20 days.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Is anyone watching this show on History?
> 10 guys dropped on Vancouver Island in locations so they can't group up. Last one standing wins. They get 10 items plus clothes.


I only watch the variant with the nekked lady. Whats up with all that blurry stuff?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They are not alone.
There is a camera man and emergency help on standby, it is TV!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

the feather stick guy got his fire started. makes me wonder if the other guys know what they are doing with their ferro rods.

give me a ferro rod, and wet clothes and I will show you how to dry out a ball of cotton enough to start a fire. it is taught to cubscouts.

just saying


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I only watch the variant with the nekked lady. Whats up with all that blurry stuff?


it must be your old eyes I don't see any blurry stuff over the private areas,lol.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the whole freaking screen looks blurry to me.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I just watched all the extended drop offs, and casting videos, I'm really looking forward to this show. 

Here are a few of my opinions: 
- the guy that tapped out on the first night was near a good fishing location.
- that blue tarp would not have protected him from the bears.
- if there was ever a need for a fire, he needed it. going to sleep without a fire, was .... well.....dumb.
- someone should check his sleeping bag for a brown spot.

Hint: - I've had a wild meat fondu feast, the bear meat was very tender, better than deer, elk or caribou. 
Hint, hint:- A bear hide can be very warm.
Hint, double hint: bear hunting season begins on April 1st in BC.

- I'd be looking very serious at a pit trap with spears

This guy had an incredible opportunity and he threw it away because he crapped his pants on the first night( and rightfully so)


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

baglady said:


> i watched it. I couldnt believe how many could not start a fire! And, i think i would have made my sleeping bunk up in some trees.
> Being able to bring 10 items plus clothes...what would you bring?


Dry wood would be good.it is a rain forest.Vancouver Island gets anywhere from 58-138 inches per year depending on the weather.betcha the producers picked the rainy season.we lived about 150 miles south in Wash.state,gets hot,rains like hell,thunder,lightning,hail,giant mosquitos along with the wildlife. rinse,repeat.

Angry American is one of the contestants...He is an admin on his own site with the same name so I wont link it.I do believe he used to post here also.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

the second episode aired last night, and is now available online.

After the first episode, I voted for Mitch. After seeing the second episode, I think I'll stay with Mitch. His tarp boat was impressive.

Some of the others are pretty impressive too.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

tango said:


> They are not alone.
> There is a camera man and emergency help on standby, it is TV!


No camera man. They tape themselves. Except when the rescue crew shows up of course


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ah and every night off screen they all draw straws in the hotel room to see who get's knocked off next.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm guessing the kid with the ear rings is gone in the next episode. (Skinny one who lost a tool)


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

losing his ferro rod is dumb, there is a reason why they put a cord on them.

however, if he keeps his fire going long enough to create a cache of tinderbox type material, he could restart future fires with tinder and friction


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> ah and every night off screen they all draw straws in the hotel room to see who get's knocked off next.


I am pretty sure that video of a bear on the outside of the blue tarp shelter was taken by a game camera.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> I am pretty sure that video of a bear on the outside of the blue tarp shelter was taken by a game camera.


It was,they showed him putting one up around a tree.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Show keeps getting better. Only 4 left.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> losing his ferro rod is dumb, there is a reason why they put a cord on them.


He quit mentally, then tossed his ferro rod to save face.

Didn't these people do their homework and know what they were getting into? It's like casting for Survivor, having months to prepare, and not bothering to learn how to make fire, or shelter, or, you know, taking the time to learn some basic survival skills. SMH

I would be thinking in terms of, "OK, if I have to stay here 5 years, that's $100k a year... not too bad. If this goes 10 years, it's only $50k per year, which would suck. I better start getting ready for the first winter and we'll see how it goes after that. Let's see, I'll need a better shelter, have to stockpile as much food as I can, and will need at least 8 cords of wood. I better get busy!"


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We got rid of cable months ago, hopefully I can find this online..


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was watching on the discovery website free.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

TG said:


> We got rid of cable months ago, hopefully I can find this online..


History.ca has it the day after it airs.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Been able to catch it every week so far. There is only 4 left. I picked Mitch on the first week. I think I made a good pick but the 3 are not be scoffed at. They are on day 15. They must all have good water,shelter,fire,.....and probably food.

Dustin's canoe is pretty cool but it doesn't track well. He could end up blown away from camp if he is not careful.

I am impressed that more didn't tap out after the day i8ish storm.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I will bet you there will be an uproar from leftard naturalists if anyone bags themselves a bear or a cougar. Even if it is in self defence.

But if it happens , ratings will shoot through the roof.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I was wondering if there was a rule barring hunting/trapping? I didn't see one or it could just be they don't know how (which would be a surprise). 

I have been following this along with Nekked and Skeerd, and sadly Fat Guys in the Woods. I'm sorry to say I learned very little from either. Much better stuff in these forums. Tons O' Stuff in those thar forums.

I picked Alan at the start.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=tSlnUsgbgBw

Mitch's 10 items


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I know for a fact mitch can trap and hunt. 

He has a youtube channel that is a treasure trove of knowledge and runs the Native Survival School.

I'm a huge fan, even though I know he won't win.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If i do a count (or look at his list), mitch didnt bring a tarp. What is his mini-teepee made from?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I just watched the last episode before the grand finale. It started with 4 remain, now there is only 2 remaining.

Lucas taps out on day 38. And, on day 43, Mitch taps out.

Mitch taps out to see his mom who is diagnosed with brain cancer. I agree with his decision, the money isn't worth it.

I originally picked Mitch, and when they showed him tanning a sea otter hide, I figured there was no way he was going to tap out. But then they show him talking about his mom.

Sam and Allan are left. Allan keeps talking about when he eventually leaves, ie he isn't ready yet. And, Sam may have confessed that his negative talk is a bit of BS for the camera, because he says that there is no way he is tapping out or quiting.

Time to find out next week.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Quip said:


> I was wondering if there was a rule barring hunting/trapping? I didn't see one or it could just be they don't know how (which would be a surprise).
> 
> I have been following this along with Nekked and Skeerd, and sadly Fat Guys in the Woods. I'm sorry to say I learned very little from either. Much better stuff in these forums. Tons O' Stuff in those thar forums.
> 
> I picked Alan at the start.


And the winner was Alan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It was a good show, I was pleased to watch it and learned a bit. I hope I'm never stuck on Vancouver Island in the late fall. Good job Allan, Sam, Lucas and Mitch.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

When people talk about the rules in 3s, ie 3 minutes without air, 3 hour without shelter,warmth, 3 days without water


I think this show helps support the idea of 3 months without human contact. Isolation is a bitch, isn't it? These guys only made it 54 days. And Sam was not good at the end. I could see 90 days of isolation seriously hurting a person mentally. Not everyone, but most of us.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The one where they run around nekked it pretty good. Whats up with blurring out the good parts?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I thought Lucas was gonna take it...completely out of nowhere he quit what the hell, he could of kept going easy


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> I thought Lucas was gonna take it...completely out of nowhere he quit what the hell, he could of kept going easy


I thought he was a bit too much of a cry baby at the beginning but he has earned my respect.

I would be happy with any of the last 4 winning. Alan won, and he deserves it. I'm truly impressed with him.

I was rooting for Mitch. Mitch was one of a few that go a fire going on the first night.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Just goes to show that survival is a mental game as much as anything.

Alan won because he was ready to stay there as long as it took, but he wouldn't have survived the winter.

You can't waste your time making lutes and sit around singing 2 note songs with winter coming.

They should have spent some time every day putting up extra food, even if it was just seaweed. They should have spent some time every day collecting firewood. They should have spent some time every day improving their shelters.

Put some people from Tibet or Nepal in that situation and they would live there forever. Take a few Inuit there and they would not only thrive, they would be complaining about the heat. Take any of dozens of non-technological peoples and put them there and they would last a very long time.

In the end, skills are great, but it all comes down to mental preps. In that situation, you will eventually hit THE WALL. This is the point where quitters quit and winners find a way to push on.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> Mitch taps out to see his mom who is diagnosed with brain cancer. I agree with his decision, the money isn't worth it.


Mitch knew his mother had brain cancer before he started. Mitch's mom told him to stick it out. Mitch's mom was the excuse, not the reason. Mitch hit his wall and quit.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Mitch was my dog in the hunt and then Alan. I thought Mitch had the most skills going in and Alan just because he was a southern boy. But after watching I believe Lucas had the most skills out of all of them. What disappointed me the most was the lack of improvements they made to their shelters and their lack of food collection. Based on how they constructed their shelters I don’t think anyone of them was planning on being there during the winter.

The whole show was more about complaining about being alone then what they were doing to survive. I’m sure it was what the producers wanted. But the whole show was boring. No real knowledge value at all IMO.

If you go to the website and look at the list of items they could choose from and the list of items they were given that didn’t count against their 10 items. I can see why they had such hard time. 

If next year is the same thing it won’t make my DVR list.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I agree Lucas had the most skills I was cracking up when he just decided to build a log cabin...but then the clay factor screwed him up. Then he builds a boat. I liked how he seemed the most unphased at any of the challenges. Alan was a beast too I'm happy with the winner, the last thing I wanted to see was a guy who could keep going for awhile lose to a guy who could barely keep going because of an emotional pull back to their family. So I'm happy with an Alan victory. I did think Sam was gonna out last him because he was so much younger, Alan was light headed and had aches & pains and I thought it was gonna come down to 22 yrs old vs 40.



Tennessee said:


> If next year is the same thing it won't make my DVR list.


I'm thinking they'll find a way to change it up some if there's a season 2


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

When Mitch wraps a bunch of brush in a tarp and uses it to float himself over to fresh water, I knew that I'd be watching his youtube channel. He seems very down to earth in his videos. 

He offer a 4day course - Woodland Living and Survival 1 (September 11th-15th) - for $400. If I lived near him, I'd be signing up right away. It would be fun as hell, and probably very educational.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Where's he live? That'd be funny if he was like 3 blocks away from me


----------



## trailblazer (Sep 19, 2015)

i say every single episode and i loved it! rooted for alan all the way. besides having been in the military, he had an excellent sense of humour,especially when he mocked julia child as he was cooking the slug(or was it a snail)? wouldn't mind trying something like that myself (the survival experience), though not so much in that wet of an environment.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Read Tom Brown's book, Grandfather.
> 
> He lived from the jungles of south america to the yukon, even survived Chicago.
> 
> These guys are stooges as is the program.


I grew up reading the Tom Brown books! If I could afford to take the Tom Brown survival classes I would but they may be to comercial now idk.

Now about this series... I havent seen it or heard of it. BUT survival on vancouver island ??!! Please tell me this is a joke lol.
I grew up in the area Van Island is my stomping ground. Thats not survival... Thats luxury living.
You have fresh water, food, and shelter EVERYWHERE! Damn near most of the plants on the island are edible. The climate is mild the animals are teeny tiny little things. The mountain lions are abundant and a bit of a hazard. Whats the challenge survivng on the island ? LoL mosquitoes ? Falling into the ocean while gathering seafood for your banquet ? Im really falling over laughing... Because this just cant be real.
Survivor Walmart would be more of a challenge.

Generally I dont watch survival reality shows because they are too far gone from reality.
Sometimes my family watches them and I tune in for background noise, all I can think is... Seriously ? This has to be fake, theres no way these people are that inept. If it is real (help us all) im not sure if I should feel happy that there are people that cant do squat or sad that this is the state of the world 

(Lots of sarcasm hehe)


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I just mentioned this to my family "survival on vancouver island" were all having a good laugh


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Blackcat said:


> I grew up reading the Tom Brown books! If I could afford to take the Tom Brown survival classes I would but they may be to comercial now idk.
> 
> Now about this series... I havent seen it or heard of it. BUT survival on vancouver island ??!! Please tell me this is a joke lol.
> I grew up in the area Van Island is my stomping ground. Thats not survival... Thats luxury living.
> ...


Too bad you didn't compete. it sounds like it would have been an easy $500k for you.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Didnt know such a competition existed. Was this a reality tv show or a survival competition ? 
I really dont watch a lot of tv so I miss out on these things. Sure could have used the money though 

Thing is these survival shows seem so scripted to me so I dont have much interest in watching them.
The rare ones that I do enjoy are survival in climates that are actually difficult to survive in. Arctic in the winter, some of the more inhospitable deserts, adrift in a raft at sea that sort of thing. With the survivor actually demonstrating valuable survival skills not just bumbling around.

Im not trying to offend anyone. Im by far no expert in survival I just happened to grow up in that area. The island is covered in hippies... People live in the bushes there lol so it kind of blows my mind.

The other survival series... Scripted, drama, fake survival is kind of silly. Some series dont fall into that category and contain interesting information.

Just my opinion


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Too bad you didn't watch it. It would be interesting to get some insight on how they were doing food wise.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha ok I have to say now im curious. Perhaps ill try and find the episodes somewhere.


----------

